# Now what?



## Brian Davis (Jan 18, 2017)

I recently turned my petition in to my local lodge, what happens next?


----------



## Bloke (Jan 19, 2017)

Brian Davis said:


> I recently turned my petition in to my local lodge, what happens next?



Always a fair bit of waiting.... it will depend on where you are... but waiting is a theme ! Trust me...I'm a Freemason


----------



## Brian Davis (Jan 19, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Always a fair bit of waiting.... it will depend on where you are... but waiting is a theme ! Trust me...I'm a Freemason


Will they contact me?


----------



## Bloke (Jan 19, 2017)

Brian Davis said:


> Will they contact me?



How did you get your petition - have you already contacted them ?


----------



## Brian Davis (Jan 19, 2017)

Bloke said:


> How did you get your petition - have you already contacted them ?


I got my petition from my neighbor, met a couple of guys (3) from the lodge, before I was given a petition then I turned back into, one of the other guys that I met.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 19, 2017)

Brian Davis said:


> I got my petition from my neighbor, met a couple of guys (3) from the lodge, before I was given a petition then I turned back into, one of the other guys that I met.


 Let your neighbour know it has gone in... where are you (State and Country)... it depends on local rules... here you're in for about 3 months wait, and a friendly interview..... did your neighbour sign it ? If so, he's your proposer and will have a fair bit of oversight on the process.. but the lodge sec is normally key.

Congratulations on getting your petition in - the first step on what I hope proves to you as enjoyable and important as it has been for me...


----------



## Brian Davis (Jan 19, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Let your neighbour know it has gone in... where are you (State and Country)... it depends on local rules... here you're in for about 3 months wait, and a friendly interview..... did your neighbour sign it ? If so, he's your proposer and will have a fair bit of oversight on the process.. but the lodge sec is normally key.
> 
> Congratulations on getting your petition in - the first step on what I hope proves to you as enjoyable and important as it has been for me...


WA.. My neighbor signed, but I didn't turn it back into him, because he directed me whom to give it to. 3 months wait! I guess I will be waiting then. Would it be rude or out of line to ask my neighbor the status on it?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 19, 2017)

Brian Davis said:


> Would it be rude or out of line to ask my neighbor the status on it?



Perfectly fine...I would.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jan 19, 2017)

If you think 3 months is long, then try waiting for 9 months as was my case.  There's a process to happen internally that can't be rushed. 

Though honestly, 9 months is definitely not the norm. 3 months in my jurisdiction is routine wait time. The rule book dictates the process of receiving a petition, motion to accept petition, layover of that motion, mustering up of investigation committee members, reception of report from that special committee, motion to accept committee's report, etc etc....

These events take time if you can see a visual of the redtape I just showed you. So kick back and relax.

 Enjoy the 1st test thrown in your path to becoming a Freemason.

Android OS Nougat 7.0


----------



## Bloke (Jan 19, 2017)

Brian Davis said:


> WA.. My neighbor signed, but I didn't turn it back into him, because he directed me whom to give it to. 3 months wait! I guess I will be waiting then. Would it be rude or out of line to ask my neighbor the status on it?



I would ask.....


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 19, 2017)

The process for me went fairly quick. I was lucky to have a friend of over 20 years, who was also a DDGM, vouch for me. I attended supper at the lodge and let the guys get to know me for 6 weeks, petitioned, was investigated, voted on, and initiated. A little less than three months. Obviously, from the above answers, the waiting period can vary wildly.


----------



## Keith C (Jan 19, 2017)

My process started last March.  I attended a lodge dinner, met some folks, a friend signed my petition who attends another lodge and another Brother from my Lodge signed as well.  The dinner was before the March stated meeting, At the April stated meeting my petition was read and a committee formed.  I met with the committee in late April and my petition was voted on and approved at the May stated meeting.  I was Entered at an Extra Meeting the 3rd week of June.  I was Passed the 3rd week of September and Raised the Last day of November.

This was in PA, where the requirement is a "Full Masonic Month" between degrees as a minimum.  This varies from jurisdiction to jurisdiction.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 19, 2017)

Typically the petition has to be read at lodge one month so an investigation committee can be assigned.  What day you hand in the paperwork matters.  The day before and it's soon.  The day after and it's a month later.  Sure enough back in the day I turned mine in a week after the business meeting.

After the petition is read you should be contacted by 3 Brothers.  Maybe together maybe separately.  Any time spread over that month.

Then the next month the committee reports and the Brothers vote.

The degree can be scheduled any time after the vote.

So is 3 months a long time?  Probably the typical experience is 2 months.

The first lesson we teach is patience.  As you are now finding out the teaching starts even before the degree.  I always found the patience part hard, but that clock keeps ticking whether I'm in a hurry or not.


----------



## grayflannelsuit (Jan 19, 2017)

One thing I reminded myself of over and over again when it became difficult to wait - it took me more than 40 years, so to speak, to ask to become a Mason. A few more months was nothing compared to that. Best of luck!


----------

